# Changing lightbulb on deluxe 28 AX291



## purplecarrot (Oct 17, 2016)

When we first got our snowblower about a 1 1/2 year ago, they had to send someone out to change the lightbulb because it wasn't working. I recall the fellow had a hard time figuring out how to do it. The lightbulb stopped working again this spring and I realized that the light busted. I don't even know how that is possible since it is protected. Has anyone here ever experienced a busted lightbulb?
I would like to attempt changing the bulb but haven't found any sources to show how. I found a couple of videos but they don't look like my machine. Any ideas where I can find info?


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

You can download the service manual for your snowblower at:

Ariens Order Owners Manuals

Just enter the model number and serial number in the correct boxes and it should allow you to download a PDF of the manual. I did this just as soon as my Ariens snowblower was delivered.


----------



## purplecarrot (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I looked at the manual and it doesn't tell you anything unfortunately, it also can't find a service manual for this model.


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

What year is your Deluxe 28?

The Service Manual that I downloaded for my 2017 Deluxe 24 covers the Deluxe 24, Deluxe 28, Deluxe 30, Deluxe 28 SHO, Deluxe 24 CE, Deluxe 28 CE, Deluxe 30 CE, and Deluxe 28 Track CE.

On the page in the link I gave you there are check marks for Owners, Parts and Service manuals.

It appears that you have a model 921037, which looks like it has the same headlight assembly as the 2017 models. The headlight assembly is held into the panel by two screws under the dash. Taking those out should let you move the headlight assembly forward and out. The bulb is in an L-shaped socket that twists out of the assembly. Looking at mine, it looks like you don't actually have to take out the headlight assembly, just disconnect the wiring connector and turn the L-socket holder to take it out. Then the bulb should just pull straight out of the L-socket.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

When I replaced the bulb in my machine last year I think I needed to move the headlight forward to get clearance to remove the electrical connection. The bulb is part of the holder so just twist it out and the new bulb will just twist back in. Be careful not to touch the bulb itself.


----------



## purplecarrot (Oct 17, 2016)

NVA4370 said:


> What year is your Deluxe 28?
> 
> The Service Manual that I downloaded for my 2017 Deluxe 24 covers the Deluxe 24, Deluxe 28, Deluxe 30, Deluxe 28 SHO, Deluxe 24 CE, Deluxe 28 CE, Deluxe 30 CE, and Deluxe 28 Track CE.
> 
> ...


Thanks again. I think my machine is a 2014. When I input my model and serial # and chose service manual, it doesn't give me anything. I have the owners manual which doesn't really help. I will try your suggestions though.


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hopefully this excerpt from the service manual will post and help you see what needs to be done.


----------



## purplecarrot (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks NVA4370 for that diagram! I will try to fix it today.


----------



## purplecarrot (Oct 17, 2016)

First of all, what the **** Ariens? That is the dumbest design, big fail. 

I changed the bulb, but it was not easy. I could barely get my hands in there to disconnect and remove the bulb. Changing a lightbulb shouldn't be that difficult. It also looks like the bulb has melted a part of the top cover.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

try changing the headlights on a 2007-2013 Chevy Silverado


----------

